# Slp Loud Mouth?



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey I am new to this, but I just bought a 2006 Gto w/ an a4 all stock and am loving it arty:, but I want to put a catback exhaust on that is killer loud, would this do it or is there something that is louder?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

SLP LM 1 is pretty much as loud as an exhaust gets without headers or cam. Many complain that its just noise, and not really a nice sound... that might just be because its too loud to enjoy, I would love to have it myself though. Youtube.com is your friend here.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> SLP LM 1 is pretty much as loud as an exhaust gets without headers or cam. Many complain that its just noise, and not really a nice sound... that might just be because its too loud to enjoy, I would love to have it myself though. Youtube.com is your friend here.


Aside form the loud it is just bad. I've heard a LS2 with stock mids, x pipe, and mufflerless. It sounded good but needed a tune for the decel


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

If its crazy loud you want then thats your exhaust and that is without headers or a cam. It does not provide a smooth rumble or sound as it just makes noise. There is definitely an interior resonance with that system


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Like the other guys said youtube is your friend here. I have the loudmouth system. I personaly love it except for the popping on decel which is more noticable than with other systems. Oh and the reason this system doesnt "rumble" or have that muscle car sound is that they are not mufflers they are resonaters that were originally designed for speed boats. But for WOT there is nothing better because it is a different sound than the flowmasters or magnaflows you hear at every redlight. I can bet you that if you get slp there isnt a person around that wont remember your car once they hear it


----------



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys! I have slimmed it down to Corsa sport or slp Lm


----------



## carbongto (May 19, 2009)

i vote lm1 with kooks lt's and and whatever mids you choose. very loud and sounds EFin awesome


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SLP = ticket for exahust niose...


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

:agree i have been pulled over 6 times in the last like 3 months for loud exhaust, they have been all warnings but thats it. i still love the slp, i will never changed it!


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> SLP = ticket for exahust niose...


No thats no true stupid driver=ticket.....besides what setup are you running? dont you have o/r mids.....anyway you cut it thats louder than an slp catback.


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

hate to revive an old thread, but I've had slp lm1s for almost a year now and i couldn't be less happy. any driving done under 2k rpm is like being in an old prop plane the car feels like the bolts are being shaken loose. worst interior drone EVER. recently switched to stainless works IMO best exhaust. plus it's 3" vs Corsa sport 2.5" SW FTW

btw, Full SLP x-pipe exhaust for sale with all brackets included. Great condition, less than a year old, only damage is light scrapes on bottom of mufflers where I was coming off a medical center drive way. PM for pics/price etc.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

SLP LMs are one of the most aggressive and harsh exhausts there are so I'm sure about anything is an improvement. I'm not a fan of 3" pipes until you get to near 500HP and then only at high RPM. In exhausts bigger isn't always better.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree with the Svede...bigger isn't always better, except in a few instances, that have nothing to do with exhaust!!:cheers Eric


----------

